# Seperation Anxiety? Or just bad behaviour?



## jburke92 (Jan 31, 2015)

HI, 
I've had a Hungarian vizsla now for 12 years, since I was 10! Hes always been very clingy and affectionate with myself and my family which we accept as its part of his breed. In the past few months, his behaviour has got gradually worse and harder to control! He gets walked twice daily & we can't do enough for him! 
However, he just never stops barking. it can be at night when we have turned in for the night, during the day (even when I am in another room in the house). He is used to being on his own during the day as both my parents work and I live away at university most of the time. 
Its got the point where if I try and stop him barking, he snarls and tries to bite me, which is completely out of character for him! 
As a puppy he was never like this, he has always been well behaved and trained but as he has got older it seems to have got so much worse an its getting worse by the day. 
Is this normal for older vizslas? 
He also groans a lot and displays heavy breathing during these episodes, and sometimes sounds like he's crying. 
Im worried that he has some underlying pain somewhere and hes trying to tell us? 
Or is he just being a spoilt pest? 
Hes been part of our family for 12 years and we love him to bits but we are all wanting a break from him and are struggling to cope!! 
Any advice would be really appreciated 
Thanks


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Since this isn't common behavior for him, I would take him to the vet for an exam. He may be in pain. It takes a lot for our dogs to let us know they are hurting. 

Good luck!


----------



## jburke92 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thankyou, were going to book him in first thing Monday as we are getting more and more worried!


----------

